# Competition BBQ April 24 & 25



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

If anyone is interested in our first BBQ comp of the 09 season, here it is:

http://www.glbbqa.com/wp-content/up...bq_assoc_is_proud_to_announce_final-draft.pdf

I hope that loads ok.

Hope to see some of the M/S folks there.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

It's not loading for me.

BTW Dan, how was the class?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Link worked for me.......Sounds like a good time and some good eats....Mack


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Class was great Ryan, I thought about you as I was driving home lost in the snowstorm.

There are pics and a report posted over at the S-M site. Rich wanted me to ask you if you wanted to be part of the comp team for the event in april. I told him you might, and I would ask. You could bring the trailer and stya overnight with us. Could be BBQ central again. I can try to load and paste the event stuff right on this page, hang on a minute.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Great Lakes BBQ Association
Is Proud to Announce the:
2009 Winter Thaw Out
&
Practice Cook Off
April 24 & 25  Eagle Park
Eagle Park Fairgrounds
14331 S Grange Rd, Eagle, MI 48822
Shake off the Winter blues, tune up the pit and join us for a fun Practice Cook. Arrive Friday afternoon or Saturday morning. Turn in all 4 meats or compete with meats you can cook on Saturday. In any event, we will have judging on Saturday at the traditional turn in times and cash awards and prizes in all four categories. Not to mention Bragging Rights!! Judging will conform to KCBS style rules.
$$ Amounts will be based upon the number of people that enter:
Raffles will also be held for some great prizes!!!!
Eagle Park will open on Friday afternoon and has restrooms, water (please bring your own water container), trash receptacles, ash cans, and limited electricity. In addition, they have a full kitchen facility. The park is lighted.
Turn in: Noon  Chicken
12:30 PM  Ribs
1:00 PM  Pork
1:30 PM - Brisket
_____ Please check if you would like to participate in the Friday night Pot Luck Dinner.
(Wow, what a wonderful feast we had last year!!)
Please print this form and send check or money order to:
Great Lakes BBQ Association,
7119 Danbrooke West Bloomfield, MI 48322.
Application:
Name_______________________________
Team name__________________________
Head Cook___________________________
Arrival Date:_________________________
Amount enclosed:_____________________
Waiver Of Liability: In consideration of your accepting this entry, I the undersigned intended to be legally bound, hereby for myself, my heirs, executors and administrators, waive and release any and all rights and claims for any damages I may have against Great Lakes BBQ Association or Eagle Park, their agents, successors and assigns for any and all injuries suffered by me and/or my team in this event.
Come on out for a great time!! See you in April!
___________________________________Signature of Chief cook or representative
Questions?? Email: Theresa Munroe at [email protected] or Bruce McEnroe


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

almost forgot this part

Entry fee: Saturday Only = $35.00*
Friday and Saturday = $50.00*
* one team spot per entry fee


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I would love to join you guys, but I will be steelheading on the west side. I sure am getting the itch for the upcoming season though!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> I would love to join you guys, but I will be steelheading on the west side. I sure am getting the itch for the upcoming season though!



End of April? Your not one of them bed raking gravel clowns are ya!:lol:

We're on the lake by that time.Them spawned out nasties aint worth chasin!(whats left of them).


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

If I don't have the kids games that weekend I plan on driving up to see the show.


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Can i sign up to judge????:corkysm55


----------

